#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Clouseau in 't lang

## mower

Hello, ik volg dit forum al enkele maanden en hoopte dat er nu al wel een clouseau onderwerp op zou staan :-)

Zitten er hier op het forum mensen die aan de productie hebben meegewerkt? Foto's ?  Ik was er vrijdag en was alvast onder de indruk.  Vooral de rijdende podiums lijken mij een sterk staaltje.  Iemand daar wat meer info over?  Hoe werken ze?  Zijn ze speciaal gemaakt voor deze productie? Hoe worden ze bestuurt?

----------


## axs

Ik heb nog niet de kans gehad om te gaan kijken, maar heb wel reeds enkele productietekeningen gezien.
Hoop deze maand ergens tijd te hebben om toch eens binnen te springen in het sportpaleis.

Luc heeft dus weer een knap staaltje neergezet en Dimi zal er het beste uithalen  :Wink: 

Nu ja, zoals alle andere clouseau-shows in het verleden is ook dit weer een trendsetter op het gebied van podia/licht en zelfs geluid.
Er worden tijdens deze shows heel wat nieuwe technieken en andere design-inzichten toegepast door het PWL-team.
Clouseau blijft een prestige-project wat betreft design en techniek en dat zullen ze zo nog wel een tijdje blijven.

Verder kan Joeri (puin) hier misschien het 1 en ander toelichten, hij is actief op het forum en systec tijdens de shows.

----------


## berolios

Wat betreft het geluid is het zelfs een wereldprimeur. Alles gaat namelijk draadloos over CobraNet (4,7 GHz geloof ik). Ik ga ook proberen een deze dagen eens een kijkje te gaan nemen, ik hoor van collega's dat het erg vooruitstrevend moet zijn inderdaad. Ben eens benieuwd.....

----------


## Johan

Ik ben vrijdag geweest en technisch was het gewoon schitterend.

Er wordt gewerkt met 5 platvormen met de vaste instrumenten (Piano, Keyboards, Percussie, Drums, Blazers). De gitaristen, bassist en Koen Wauters lopen vrij rond.

Echt fascinerend hoe de platvormen constant over het podium rondrijden en figuren maaken. De platvormen zijn langs de zijkanten voorzien van meerkleuren LEDstrips die hun bewegingen visueel benadrukken. Ieder platvorm heeft een antenne (zodat ze een beetje op een botsautootje lijken) in plaats van een audiomultikabel.

Het podium zelf is volledig met 1000-den Barco LED-tegels opgebouwd.  Er hangt een onvoorstelbare massa VLs en nu ook die Syncolites (5000W Xenon, ik zie nog vlekken op mn netvlies). Er was totaal geen conventioneel licht, zelf niet één parretje. 

Klank is opvallend vernieuwend. Er hangen een 10-tal line-arrays, elk voor een stuk van de tribunes. Ze zitten verstopt in de kokervormige projectiedoeken. Dus geen HLA meer voor de tribunes, overal Adamson. Ik heb in het Sportpaleis nog nooit zo een degelijke sound gehoord, echt goed.

Spijtig dat er technisch een en ander foutgelopen is met de klank, waardoor de klank gedurende de hele show constant wegviel waar wij zaten. En ook op andere plaatsen. Eigenlijk onbegrijpelijk dat de show gewoon doorgaat als een groot deel van het publiek niets hoort. Dit moet toch op te lossen zijn ???  Gevolg is nu een hele hoop kwade fans (kijk maar een op het forum op www.clouseau.be draadje over het concert van 2 december)

Al bij al heeft dit mijn positieve indruk over het technische van de show niet vergalt. Echt knap!

----------


## rekal

normaal moest ik opbouw / afbraak en volgspot doen
heb wel een paar dagen voordien stars on ice ook in het sportpalijs de opbouw en afbraak gedaan ( met firma Cando ).

ik had mijn eigen fuifje op 2dec en kon daarom de eerste show of repetities niet spotten. ,jammer maar helaas moest ik daarom de gehele tour cancelen.

mss een lijstje van stars on ice voor de geintreseerde onder ons: http://www.rekal.be/FOTOS/sos/Pics%2...5/untitled.htm

----------


## PeTAR

http://www.clouseau.be/broervan_detail.asp?ID=52

De preciese details over het voorval met het geluid  :Smile:  Nu ben ik nog benieuwd naar de foto's...

----------


## lj djcenter

Ik ben zaterdag geweest naar clouseau int lang en vond het werkelijk top. Geen problemen met de klank ofzo. En idd die Syncrolites waren ferme lichbakken wa een licht dat daar uit komt. Twas idd weer een revolutie op podium techniek en idd nog nooit zo'n goede klank gehoord was toch beter of verleden jaar ofwel waren de plaatsen slechter... In ieder geval ben ik volgend jaar terug van de partij. Kvraag mij gewoon af wat zo'n productie dag zou kosten in zijn geheel.

greetz tom

----------


## avo-dave

ja syncrolite geeft echt wel veeel licht.. zo'n 10000W denk ik ongeveer..zo eentje geeft licht aan oppervlakte van (b+h)2.5m op 12 m

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door avo-dave_
> 
> ja syncrolite geeft echt wel veeel licht.. zo'n 10000W denk ik ongeveer..zo eentje geeft licht aan oppervlakte van (b+h)2.5m op 12 m



De B52's hebben een 5000W Xenonlamp.
Dingen gaan blijkbaar momenteel goed in benelux geloof ik. Goede sales aan het werk [8D]
Flashlight NL heeft er ook enkele gekocht nl.

----------


## GielisHJ

Dat probleem met het geluid was niet zo simpel op te lossen. Is een lang verhaal. Lag uiteindelijk aan een fp6400 -&gt; spanning op signaal massa enzz..

groeten,

hj

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Foto's staan in de galerij op clouseau.be. Nette show, maar dat was ook te verwachten. Jammer van de problemen maar zo worden we als techniek maar weer op de vingers getikt. Fatsoenlijk tijdens de show kunnen troubleshooten is ook een vak, hoewel een oplossing misschien niet altijd voorradig is (zeker niet wanneer alles hoog boven je in het dak hangt).

----------


## Poelmans

Ach, er kunnen zoveel niet voor de hand liggende dingen mislopen. Het enige wat je kan doen is hopen dat het niet meer gebeurt, en wanneer dat wel gebeurt herinneren wat je vorige keer mis deed (of beter, wat je vorige keer deed om het te verhelpen)  :Wink: 

Zegeuh, maar ligt dat aan mij, of is hier een projector dood?


Voor de rest ziet het er op de fotos allemaal goed uit, puik werk  :Wink:

----------


## puin

Er hangen :
- 90 VL2's
- 192 VL5en 
- 32 2500 spots
- 20 BL6c's
- 10 syncrolites
- 16 DL1 (dus geen echte projectors)
- 144 colorkinetics
- 10 pandora's boxen
- 30 atomic's
- 200 DWE's
- 12 volgspots
De hele dimmercity staat 20m hoog boven het podium en alles is resetten, starten, testen door tussenkomst van 8 ELC lan nodes.
Hele show loopt op 24 DMX lijnen

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PeTAR_
> 
> http://www.clouseau.be/broervan_detail.asp?ID=52
> 
> De preciese details over het voorval met het geluid  Nu ben ik nog benieuwd naar de foto's...



ach, dat gebeurde ook bij The Wall in Berlijn, kan de beste gebeuren..

----------


## BlueConfig

> citaat:Er hangen :
> - 90 VL2's
> - 192 VL5en 
> - 32 2500 spots
> - 20 BL6c's
> - 10 syncrolites
> - 16 DL1 (dus geen echte projectors)
> - 144 colorkinetics
> - 10 pandora's boxen
> ...



Die BL6c wat is dit juist?

De DL1's, zijn die in het bezit van EML? Werd er vanbuiten de kokers geprocjecteerd? En hoeveel DL1 per koker? 
De ELC lan nodes wordt dit al veel toegepast?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BlueConfig_
> Die BL6c wat is dit juist?



Dat is een codenaam voor VL6c  :Wink:  Typfoutje dus








> citaat:
> De DL1's, zijn die in het bezit van EML? Werd er vanbuiten de kokers geprocjecteerd? En hoeveel DL1 per koker? 
> De ELC lan nodes wordt dit al veel toegepast?



DL1's komen uit griekenland...
4 DL1's per koker.
Trouwens een heel gedoe geweest om die pandora's boxen online te krijgen, maar dat is weer een ander verhaal. Uiteindelijk veel standaardcontent gebruikt. Had er dus allemaal nog net iets mooier kunnen uitzien. Maar dat heeft natuurlijk niemand gemerkt, zoals het hoort dus :Big Grin:  





> citaat:
> De ELC lan nodes wordt dit al veel toegepast?



Euh ja... hoe ga je anders een hoopje dmx-lijnen transporteren op een makkelijke manier...

----------


## stekelvarke

Welke sturing(en) is hiervoor gebruikt?

----------


## puin

Alles werd bestuurd vanop 1 virtuoso console. 
De DL1en zijn idd van Griekenland en een paar uit nederland. 
De ELC nodes worden bij ons al veel gebruikt ja, zo kan de operator zijn ding doen en word die zowel tijdens proggen als show duwen niet gestoord door lampen die eventueel terug gestart moeten of gereset moeten.

----------


## BlueConfig

Thx

Welke dimmers werden er dan gebruik? Dimmers met resetfunctie? of is dit voor de Vari's?

En wat is het verschil precies tussen node2 en node4?





> citaat:axs	Geplaatst - 20/12/2005 : 10:40:43
> 
> Dat is een codenaam voor VL6c  Typfoutje dus



Ben blij dat ik nu ook al de codenaampjes ken [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## stekelvarke

node 2:
Truss mountable housing with built-in M10 nut and safety eye   

2x Dmx input or output ports Opto isolated with talkback facilities   
1x 10BaseT Ethernet connection on Neutrik Ethercon 
3x Hex encoders to select dmx universes, or to select ID 
Major functions programmable without PC 
Powered from fixed mains lead or from the ethernet connection

node4:
4 x Dmx512 inputs  
4 x Dmx512 outputs with talkback facilities   
1 x RS-232 port   
1 x Midi in/output   
2 x Parallel closure inputs  
2 x Parallel closure outputs   
1 x 10BaseT Ethernet connection on Neutrik Ethercon   
LC-Display 
19â 1HE rack housing with fixed mains lead   
Major functions programmable from the panel

----------


## Rookie

Gisteren geweest naar clouseau. Ik wil alleen maar zeggen netjes! klein foutje in een headje gespot maar na 5 seconden was het al weer opgelost [8D] waarschijnlijk niet anders gezien. Ook kwa geluid zeer mooi een dikke proficiat aan iedereen die mee werkt! Welke head hangen er op de grote trussen die van links naar rechts lopen op het einde hangen daar die synchrolites maar er voor ? En bewegingen met cirkel trussen zeer mooi aangestuurd door ? 

gtrzz Dries

----------


## puin

hangen per boog 14 VL2's, 16 vl5en , 2 sncrolites en wat spooklights.
De bewegingen van de trussen word gedaan met een gloednieuw(eerste software users in wereld) sturing. software gecombineerd me een desk.
Systeem is van Kinesys.

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> 
> hangen per boog 14 VL2's, 16 vl5en , 2 sncrolites en wat spooklights.
> De bewegingen van de trussen word gedaan met een gloednieuw(eerste software users in wereld) sturing. software gecombineerd me een desk.
> Systeem is van Kinesys.



Laten we hopen dat er geen bugs in de software zitten [8D]

----------


## DJ_matthias

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> ...



stel dat ie stijgen naar 10m interpreteert als 10 m dalen... daar wil je echt niet onderzitten dan lijkt me[xx(]

het zal eerst wel goed uitgetest worden eer men het bij zo'n grote productie zal gaan gebruiken...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_matthias_
> het zal eerst wel goed uitgetest worden eer men het bij zo'n grote productie zal gaan gebruiken...



en als dan bij dat "goede uittesten" blijkt dat er toch bugs (en andere software f*ck-ups) inzitten? 
Dan heddege een probleem ... 
ja toch? nie dahn?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> 
> hangen per boog 14 VL2's, 16 vl5en , 2 sncrolites en wat spooklights.
> De bewegingen van de trussen word gedaan met een gloednieuw(eerste software users in wereld) sturing. software gecombineerd me een desk.
> Systeem is van Kinesys.



Zelfde systeem als bij MB - Symphonica in Sportpaleis?

----------


## DJ_matthias

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_matthias_
> ...



dan euh... komt rinus bakker zelf de trussjes bewegen? :Smile:  nee ik weet niet... het was maar een veronderstelling!

greetzzzz

----------


## puin

systeem is in sportpaleis eerst gebruikt en er zaten wel wat bigs in ja, maar die zijn door een fantastische samenwerking zo snel mogelijk van de baan gehaald.
Motoren zijn ook de snelste, zijn zelfs sneller dan cyberhoists.
30m/min, en da is snel

----------


## kokkie

Motoren zijn dus alleen sneller dan de half tons Cyberhoisten, de kwarttons versie kan tot 40m per minuut en da is nog sneller.

Maar de Cyberhoisten krijgen dus concurrentie? Is er al een website die ik kan gaan bekijken?

[edit] Heb dus wel een website gevonden www.kinesys.co.uk maar wordt er niet veel wijzer van, welke producten hebben jullie gebruikt? Verder zal dit product niet gebruikt kunnen worden in landen waar alles gesafed moet worden, Duitsland bijvoorbeeld, omdat er gebruik gemaakt wordt van normale motoren.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jeroenvdv_
> Zelfde systeem als bij MB - Symphonica in Sportpaleis?



Neen...






> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> Motoren zijn dus alleen sneller dan de half tons Cyberhoisten, de kwarttons versie kan tot 40m per minuut en da is nog sneller.
> 
> Maar de Cyberhoisten krijgen dus concurrentie? Is er al een website die ik kan gaan bekijken?



www.kinesys.co.uk


Maar het systeem dat hier wordt toegepast staat er dus nog niet op.

----------


## puin

idd ons systeem is een wereldprimeur. En onze motoren zijn 500Kg . Tuurlijk kan je met minder zware motoren sneller bewegen. Deze motoren mogen in Duitsland wel zonder safety gebruikt worden. ze voldoen aan de nieuwste streng veiligheidsvoorschriften. Idd cyberhoist gaat een grote concurent krijgen.

Werd tijd niet?

----------


## G-LiTe

> citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> 
>  Idd cyberhoist gaat een grote concurent krijgen.
> 
> Werd tijd niet?



Wait and see [} :Smile: ]

----------


## kokkie

Zeg puin, nou weet ik nog steeds niet welke producten van kinesys jullie gebruikt hebben. En wat en met hoeveel moteren hebben jullie dingen laten bewegen?

----------


## Silence

hoi, ik ben ook gaan kijken en ik vraag me af hoe die podiumekes rondrijden, is dat een voorgeprogrameerd parcour? deze rijden best snel zeg. en hoe krijgen de piano en andere stroom? een hoop auto batterijen? en gaan die lampen van de syncrolites lang mee? toen wij gaan kijken zijn lag er 1 van de syncrolites tegen het einde van de show uit, lamp stuk waarschijnlijk. voor de rest wel weer spectaculair, ben benieuw wat het volgend jaar gaat worden.

Wat betreft de bewegende cirkeltrus. bij de eerste beweging net na de pause bleef de kleine cirkel van een van de buitenste kokers aan één kant hangen en schoot ineens los, viel zeker een halve meter naar beneden. dus echt optimaal werken ze toch nog niet.

----------


## Silence

hoi, heb nog een vraag. die cirkeltrussen worden niet met banden getakeld maar met klemmen, weet er iemand de fabrikant van deze klemmen? en wie deze verkoopt?

dank

----------


## puin

die cirkeltrus die even was blijven hangen had niets te doen met de motors, er was enkel een kabelgelijder blijven hangen, dit omdat de ketting te snel door de bisjes moet, oplossing word gezocht. Die klemmen waarmee de trussen zijn opgepikt zijn zelf geconstrueerd door EML.

----------


## axs

Voor de geinteresseerden, een kort filmpje. Dit filmpje is een SNELLE overview van de concertreeks.

http://exodus.interoutemediaservices...elivery=stream

----------


## soundcheckfrits

hier klap mijn mond echt van open!!!   heb dit hele topic niet gevolgd, maar krijg nu al redelijk indruk hoe er  gegaan is!!  toppie

----------


## Rock On

Dit filmpje geeft een veel beter beeld als de uitzending rond Nieuwjaar. Ok, gaat wat snel, maar het is wel een plaatje! Vooral de kleurencombi's.
Chapeau!

----------

